# Range types (some humor)



## Grenadier (Jun 20, 2007)

This is more of a thread to poke fun at certain types of shooters, but each of these examples are quite valid!  


The .22 LR perfectionist - Some guy comes onto the range with a customized .22 LR pistol, and starts shooting at a rate of 1 shot per minute, constantly bringing back his target after each shot.  Grows very annoyed at anyone else on the range shooting more often than he is, and sneers at not taking their time.  

The .45 ACP snob - Constantly berates others for using any caliber other than the .45 ACP.  Raving about how a .45 ACP to the arm will blow the arm off, while 20 9 mm Parabellum bullets in the torso won't even make someone flinch.  

The 10 mm full power nut - Almost always a reloader as well.  Wants to push the 10 mm to the absolute maximum (but safely).  Sometimes uses powders such as Alliant Blue Dot, resulting in bright orange fireballs at the range, along with a deafening boom that can be heard through the best of ear protection.  Will stop at nothing to go even deeper into .41 magnum performance territory.  Yes, I'm one of them.  

The .44 magnum devotee - Still believes that this is the most powerful handgun cartridge in the world, and refuses to accept that there are more powerful cartridges (.454 Casull, .480 Ruger, .500 S&W).  Usually a reloader as well, and will load his .44 magnum cartridges to the max in an effort to get others to watch.  

The 9 mm spray and pray - Enjoys the benefit of cheap ammo, and doesn't take time to properly aim his shots, even though the gun is perfectly capable of great accuracy.  Goes through a 50 round box of ammo in a matter of a minute or two.  Constantly shaking his head, wondering why his shots can't hit the center, and blames the ammunition.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 20, 2007)

Knew a guy with a .44 mag Taurus.  Big guy.  We went to the range, and he handed it to me, and said "Try that out."  I did.

"Nice, Mike.  Very smooth.  Try mine."

He fired three shots from the Ruger Super Redhawk in .454.  He was done after that.  

Now, before anyone thinks I'm compensating...my wife bought me that as a present.  

Maybe she was telling me something.  Maybe my Kel Tec P-32 just isn't enough for her.  

I do love that  gun, though.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 21, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> The 9 mm spray and pray - Enjoys the benefit of cheap ammo, and doesn't take time to properly aim his shots, even though the gun is perfectly capable of great accuracy. Goes through a 50 round box of ammo in a matter of a minute or two. Constantly shaking his head, wondering why his shots can't hit the center, and blames the ammunition.


 
I buy in boxes of 250 and above.  

I also do not blame the gun nor the ammo, I blame my shooting. i.e. I pulled the trigger left or right. I dropped the barrel. 

But I sure do like it and I enjoy it which is the point right?


----------



## airdawg (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd like to add the Class 3 shooter. Shows up and asks everyone else what they are shooting and admires some of them. You can tell by the swollen heads of the individuals he is talking with. Do not be fooled, the swollen head was his intention. He likes to see them pop at the sound of his fully automatic arsenal he was keeping a suprize. But to his credit, he is for the most part exteemly generous by letting almost everyon take a turn.


----------



## CityChicken (Jul 12, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> The 9 mm spray and pray - Enjoys the benefit of cheap ammo, and doesn't take time to properly aim his shots, even though the gun is perfectly capable of great accuracy.  Goes through a 50 round box of ammo in a matter of a minute or two.  Constantly shaking his head, wondering why his shots can't hit the center, and blames the ammunition.



LOL, That's totally me!  But I don't blame the ammo, I know it's my lack of pistol skills.  Taking a handgun shooting class in August, I can't wait.  

What about the rifle side of things?  There's always these 2 things when i go:

1) Guy teaching his lady friend/wife how to shoot.  Nice to see.  
2) Guy with a Yugo/Russian $90 assault-style on the 200 or more yard bench shooting at a target the size of a Volkswagen.


----------

